# Please welcome Jen aka Mac_Whore to the Staff!



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2007)

The lovely Jen aka *Mac_Whore* has accepted our invitation to be the newest member of the Specktra Staff!  She's been doing an incredible job as a Site Liason, and we know she'll be just as awesome in her new role. Jen will moderate the following forums:
Discussions - Chatter, The Den & Deep Thoughts.

*WELCOME JEN!!! *































:


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Please welcome Mac_Whore to the Staff!*

Yay!  Congrats!  I know she'll do a great job!


----------



## little teaser (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Please welcome Mac_Whore to the Staff!*

yay!!!! she will be awsome..


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Please welcome Mac_Whore to the Staff!*

yay mac whore! congrats!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Jen!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 19, 2007)

im so proud congrats!


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

That's great news. Congrats


----------



## Holly (Apr 19, 2007)

Woo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats MAC Whore!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## redambition (Apr 20, 2007)

yay Jen!!


----------



## zori (Apr 20, 2007)

Yay, congrats Jen!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank ya thank ya thank ya!


----------



## n_c (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## msmack (Apr 20, 2007)

yay! congrats!


----------



## mjacqueline (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey sweetie, congratulations!


----------



## juli (Apr 21, 2007)

:congrats: Jen!!!


----------



## geeko (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats babe!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 21, 2007)

Great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you all!  I appreciate your kind words


----------



## DOLLface (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Blush (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats ¡¡¡


----------

